# Help finding a Strauss Recording?



## rbenzar (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello! I'm looking for a recording of Johann Strauss II that I used to listen to when I was quite young. I believe the title was simply "Strauss: Waltzes and Polkas," (I do not think the title included the word "Marches"), however, I am not finding it among the recordings entitled "Waltzes and Polkas" that I have run across. It was in two volumes, I believe, and the first volume included Geschichten (this version had an acoustic guitar solo), Annen-Polka, Radetzky March, the Danube Waltz, and Kaiserwalzer. It did not include Wine, Women, and Song or Perpetuum. Does that ring a bell for anyone? (It may have been the Wiener Philharmoniker, but I am not sure on this point.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps this will help you a little bit further :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...&work=&performer=wiener&medium=CD&label=&cat=


----------

